
FDA's opioids adviser accuses agency of having 'direct' link to crisis - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/24/fda-opioids-big-pharma-prescriptions
======
En_gr_Student
Why hell do we need something that is 10x stronger than fentanyl or 1000x
stronger than herion???

Is there nothing in the world that will make the FDA stop killing people?
Opoids kill more than all auto accidents combined including drunk drivers.
(36k auto deaths in 2016 vs. 70k opioid deaths in 2017) If Ford made a car
that doubled death rates from accidents, it would be burned to the ground in
lawsuits.

The FDA is doing that, and all they get are illicit payoffs from drug
companies and a body count that they ignore.

I think that leadership should be much more assertive in communicating to the
FDA that what they are doing was not in the interests of the American people.
I think that people at the FDA should lose their careers over the hundreds of
thousands of dead bodies they are creating.

